# Sticky  IUI Beginners Guide



## AussieMeg

Hi there and welcome to the IUI Board.

*As a group we compiled this info from our experiences. This is our attempt at providing some information on IUI from a users perspective.*

On the first day of your AF  (period/menstrual flow) you call the clinic to get a baseline scan. This is done with an ultrasound machine with a camera on the end. We call this "dildocam". They do this to ensure that the endometrium is thin and the ovaries are at the initial stage of the cycle (i.e. no cysts or follicles). The doctor will prescribe a certain amount of drug (FSH--follicle stimulating hormone) to stimulate follicle growth. The usual drugs are Gonal-F or Puregon, Menopur or Clomid (?or maybe some others??) and the dosages vary depending upon your particular situation but are generally between 50iui to 150 iui, sometimes 75iui one day and 150 iui the next and maybe even up to 225iui. It depends upon how your body reacts. Some people inject everyday, some inject on specific days in the cycle like days 3,4,5,6,8,10,12,14 and some just a few days mid cycle. If you are injecting everyday then you can start any day between cycle day 2 and 5. (The day you get your AF is day 1). So if you get your AF on a Friday then ring the clinic and if you can't get in until the Monday then you will start on day 4.

The aim is to stimulate 1 or 2 follicles and definitely a maximum of 3 follicles. If more than 3 follicles are stimulated then the treatment has to be abandoned due to the risk of multiple pregnancy--some clinics are a little more lenient on this than others (See below re overstimulation). On day 1 of your cycle several follicles start maturing. About day 7 the follicle with the most estradoil dominates and in a normal cycle this ensures only the strongest follicle matures and starts to produce and egg. In detail this estradoil tells your pituitary gland to stop producing extra FSH so this follicle does not have to compete. The FSH injections override this process so you get multiple follicles.

The injections come in either a needle, a pen or an autoinjector. They can be injected in the lower abdomen or the thigh. The nurse at the clinic will show you how to inject. Many people get their DH (Dear husband) or DP (dear partner) to inject them others do it themselves. Most of the girls on this site appear to have little or no symptoms from the injections and find that they do not really hurt. The needle is soooooo very thin that after the first one or 2 you will nonlonger be scared. In fact lots of us really enjoy the needles as it feels like you are doing something really positive. Airbubbles are not the end of the world. For airbubbles to do any harm to you they need to be injected intravenously not subcutaneously like we do. Also you would need about half a syringe of air bubbles to harm you in a vein. But do your best to get them out anyway.

After about 8 days you go back to the clinic for a scan. . It is not necessary to have a Brazilian wax prior to any of the appointment but it makes for an entertaining conversation at Friday drinks for the clinic staff if you have!! . At this stage the doctor will assess how many follicles have grown and an estimated time for the next stage, this occurs when the lead follicle is about 18mm or more and is usually 7 to 12 days after you start injecting but sometimes it can be 25 days...again it all just depends upon your body. The clinic will also look at the thickness of you endometrial wall. Generally for ovulation this is greater than 8mmm thick but it is still possible to fall pregnant if this is as thin as 5mm.

The next stage is either natural ovulation or the HCG injection. If you are going for a natural ovulation the clinic will wait (although they can estimate pretty well) for your LH Surge (i.e. the Luteal phase). If you are ovulating by injection the most common drugs are profasi, pregnyl or Ovitrelle. This drug is the same thing that starts your luteal phase. It tells your body to produce some progesterone and hence your follicles will release their eggs. You will be given a very specific time to take this drug and then about 32 to 38 hours later you have to go to the clinic and get what we call Basted (Inseminated).

After a few days abstinence your DH/DP will need to produce a sperm  sample preferably using the five finger shuffle.(unless you have Frozen or Donor Sperm which means you have been through this bit so read on below). Usually this is done at the clinic but sometimes if you ask the doctor he can do it at home. Much discussion is had on this how a mann can get "clinic" fright. They can be so easily embarrassed after all we have to go through! Sometimes they get worked up for days beforehand. A Hilarius comment by a nurse such as .."It's not as if they haven't done it a hundred times before!!"  ...Should get you through this little bit of stress.

The clinic will do their thing with the sperm and then you are basted. Basting is like having a smear test when they put a speculum in and inject the prepared sperm into the uterus. Ask your GP if they recommend a full bladder or an empty one. Many f us think and empty one so we don't have to run to the toilet immediately after but if your cervix is going to be uncooperative then a full one may be better. After the basting you can go straight back into normal life but its nice to take a few days off but it makes no difference really. When you go home you may be "wetter" than normal and think it has all fallen out but since the sperm is put so high up into your uterus this is not the case. Also some people get some discharge (d/c) or slight spotting and this is normal as well just like when you have a pap smear. The wetness is a result of the catheter loosening the mucus around the cervix...NOT THE SPERM.

When you leave the clinic you may be given progesterone pessaries, injections or gel. Not everyone needs this it is really a decision made by the clinic. Progesterone is normally produced in the second half of your cycle and the early weeks of pregnancy. This course of drugs is designed to ensure suitable endometrial thickness for implantation. The pessaries appear to receive the most attention. A lot of people slip them up the front, so to speak, but some have found that the 'leakage' has been troublesome and have changed to the rear passage which appears to hold the juices better. (TMI=too much information). Concerns that leakage problems were possibly due to over exerted vagina muscles from far too much baby making sex are completely unfounded, it is just that some ladies are prescribed simply loads of pessaries instead of just one at night and they leak during the day. Some lucky people aren't prescribed them at all. Progesterone injections are taken as prescribed by the clinic and generally it is reported they do hurt a little bit. Crinone gel is a third alternative and does not provide as much discharge as the pessaries but it is still not goo free.

To be honest there are some unfortunate side effects with the cyclogest...like acne, bloated tummy, constipation and farting (although this one can be fun if you are a 9 year old boy!)

Another question is sex.
Most clinics say do it both days after the basting to make sure you catch that little egg on the way down the fallopian tubes but other say don't do as the best sperm is in there.

Probably the last thing that will happen when you leave the clinic is you will be given either a home pregnancy test (HPT) or be told to come back into the clinic for a blood test in about 14-16 days. If you are given an HPT you will be asked to test on a certain day and call the clinic with the result....Hopefully a BIG FAT Positive (BFP).

You will now officially be on the 2 week wait (2ww). For many people this is the most stressful time. After all the treatment all you can do now is wait (and insert those charming pessaries). It is advisable NOT to have hot baths during this time and also try to avoid any heavy lifting etc. And as the 14 days drag on you can rely on the IUI girls to keep your spirits up. One of the scariest things that can happen is implantation bleeding. Many of us that have had this thinkit is all over at this stage only to find that the bleeding has stopped the next day. Everyone wants to know when implantation occurs. And again it is very much determined by your body. It can occur 6 to 12 days after ovulation with about 84% of women experiencing implantation between days 8 to 10. Another cruel fact of life is that very early pregnancy symptoms are the same as AF symptoms. You may experience cramping which if you are pg is you uterus expanding. You may get sore boobs as all the changes start very early. But one of the worst things is that progesterone pessaries can delay your AF and give you saw boobs.

At the end of your 2ww it is testing time. DO NOT TEST EARLY. It does not take long for anyone on this wonderful site to find someone who has got themselves all confused and upset because they have tested early. Testing is the scariest and most exciting moment. If you test early (just because you want to know) you mayget a negative because it is too early to show any HCG levels. If you get a positive you will not believe it anyway as you will think it may be the remnants of the HCG drug you may have taken to ovulate and as such start the pee stick addiction which results in even further confusion as you may get differing results form different brands of HPT. So just DON'T do it. After your test on the correct day it is imperative that you log on to the site and let your fertility friends know as we will all be sending you positive vibes and will be almost as anxious as you for the result.

Many people want to know what else they can do to maximise their chances. Here are some of the suggestions we have

Drink loads of milk and at least 2 litres of water a day.

no smoking, drinking or caffeine,

Pineapple Juice...the pineapple thing is supposed to be because there's selenium in them, which helps with implantation. But it should be either very fresh juice or fresh pineapple, not concentrated juice or tinned chunks. Other food sources of selenium are sesame seeds, wheatgerm, and tuna, but you shouldn't eat too much tuna either because it might contain small amounts of mercury which is poisonous! It's all way too complicated.

All nuts have essential fatty acids which are good for regulating hormones, and vitamin E which helps prevent miscarriage and along with selenium makes your endometrium healthy - apparently!

Basically you should try to eat as varied and balanced a diet as possible, with lots of fruit and veg, some nuts and seeds (sunflower, pumpkin and sesame), oily fish and plenty of protein such as eggs and chicken. And drink plenty of water. Organic is best.

If you get Zita West's book Fertility and Conception, she explains all the main nutrients you need and what foods contain them. It's quite a good book if you don't take it all too seriously!

Lots of the girls eat 'red' foods (peppers, strawberries etc its some Chinese medicine thing) and some girls are using Pit Rok - which is a piece of natural rock crystal - is expensive, but will last for ever - provided you don't drop it.

Get yourself a good vitamin and mineral supplement too and remember to take 400mg of folic acid per day.

*Here is a little guide for IVF which should also apply for IUI.*

Start to prepare your bodies at least six weeks before IVF treatment

Maximise the sperm count 
Sperm counts have declined in recent years. West advises taking a supplement called CoenzymeQ10, that, according to two recent studies, is linked with sperm quality. In one study, Israeli scientists found that CoQ10 doubles the rates of mobility and fertilisation. Stopping smoking, reducing alcohol and caffeine consumption and avoiding stress could also help.

Detox your liver 
Drink two to three litres of water a day. This helps to build fat, juicy follicles with healthy maturing eggs, before IVF treatment. It also helps the body to deal with the side effects of IVF hormones.

Eat healthily 
Make sure you get plenty of protein by eating chicken, red meat, oily fish and shellfish, as well as eating plenty of greens, cereals and pasta. Avoid rich food, caffeine and alcohol in the run-up to IVF treatment. Take the supplement docosahexaenoic acid (DHA), a chemical that is critical for early foetal and infant brain cell health. It is found in oily fish and shellfish, but studies show a decline in modern diets and in breast milk. Busy people, who might skip meals, should also take a multivitamin supplement.

Take to bed 
Stay in bed for the first few days after the embryo transfer.

Warm the abdomen 
The Chinese consider it important to encourage good blood flow around the womb. This helps to build up the placenta to provide a hospitable environment for the embryo. "Warming" foods, such as red peppers, beetroot, tomatoes, red berries and some spicy foods, are rich in antioxidants and cleanse the blood. An occasional glass of red wine is warming and relaxing.

Take no - or very little - exercise 
Again, the idea is to encourage blood flow to the abdomen. West does not advise strenuous exercise or even brisk walking during pregnancy. "Gentle yoga and qi gong, a deep breathing technique that encourages more oxygen to reach the reproductive system, are fine."

Visualise the implanting embryo 
Imagine healthy, fertilised eggs implanting in the womb. Visualise the baby developing and being born.

Many of these tips are equally valid for a couple planning a natural pregnancy.

One thing to know is to be prepared for what you want as you may need to "lead" your clinic by the hand. For example if you overrespond ask if you can convert to IVF rather than abandoning or ask if they can do follicle reduction or even argue your age if you can.

As a final note you may be required to undertake some tests before you start IUI. Common tests before you start
HSG lap and dye
*
We will add a bit more on this as we go along. Please let us know if there is anything we should add or that is wrong or any other comments you have.

Finally once you have read all this and you want someone to chat to come join us at the IUI girls part XX. Crazy bunch of girls with a wealth of knowledge.*

-----

Post Note from Holly C - have just found a US website that may give you a few more details to aid with info http://sharedjourney.com/iui.html they also reply to any questions within 24 hours. 
One FF member said she found it more helpful than her own clinic!! Good luck! H xx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]

Please read further down this thread for more information.


----------



## Anthony Reid

Great Article megan - thank you!

Made Sticky.....

Tony,
x


----------



## rachaelj

Just wanted to say that was really very helpful!  I may be starting IUI soon and am seeing the con on fri to discuss it so that couldn't have come at a better time for me!


----------



## Hobbs

Wow what a fab article,   hopefully going to be starting DIUI in 
feb/march 05, this really has given me an insight of the whole process.

Many Thanks 

Hobbs x


----------



## MollyW

This is brilliant AussieMeg!

Love Molly
x


----------



## keemjay

Aussiemeg - I take my hat  off to you girl, its brilliantly written and very witty and light hearted too 

do you write for a career? you should do....

kimj x


----------



## lilly2k3

That artical is just great, just what i needed!


----------



## maplelodgeanie

Thanks AussieMeg,

I've just had great news...DH sample has proved good enough for IUI!!! We had been hoping to use a known donor, but got turned down 2 days ago so this is great news and your article has been really informative!!!

Andrea X


----------



## KimE

Thank you! and well done!


----------



## cathyA

Great article! Well done!

Just recovering from a lap & dye experience with IUI suggested as the next move, so its lovely to read such a straightforward account of what we've got to look forward to!

Cathy


----------



## shehall

Thank you for this guide.. I just had my first IUI last week and all I do all day is think about that. 

Shetal


----------



## Jacki22

Thankyou Aussiemeg for this great info. I have heard someone mention about drinking loads of milk before, so this is a definate one to try for me. I am about to start my second cycle of IUI this week.

Jacki


----------



## turkey

thanks for a fab artical - I am going to the clinic the day after tomorrow to pick up my drugs & hopefully practice injecting myself somehow - so this has really helped me!
thank you xx


----------



## jubjub

Been looking for something like this, the hosp leaflets just dont have the same effect!

Even DH has sat and read it, and he never reads any instructions!


----------



## AussieMeg

HCG and Progesterone levels in Early Pregnancy...some links

http://www.bobrow.net/kimberly/birth/hcglevels.html

http://www.birth.com.au/class.asp?class=6620&page=8

/links


----------



## AussieMeg

And I have posted Candy's guide to making IVF work which should also apply to IUI.


Candy said:


> Hiya
> 
> I was asked by the IUI turned IVF girls for everything I did during my cycle, don't feel you have to read but thought I would post it here also just incase any of the tips (most from Zita West) were of any use to anyone.
> 
> I know this will not guarantee a positive, nothing can, but I do firmly believe that this helped me achieve my goal.  But equally I have heard of people who did nothing special and it worked and I know Tricia did allot of this and it didn't work for her, so its is very much the luck of the draw, all of the below is not meant to make anyone more obsessive xx
> 
> Try to enter every treatment cycle with a positive attitude, think of IVF as a course of treatment, I would suggest buying the Zita West Fertility & Conception book (The complete guide to getting pregnant) if you don't have it, it was my bible throughout my IVF, reminded me to think positively (Thats and Alisons previous tips).
> 
> 
> 
> *3months before*
> 
> 1. Take some Vits I personally took the Marilyn Glenville Vitamins + 500mg of Vit C (As she recommends 1000mg a day and the MG tablets i took didn't have that much in) + 1000mg of Flaxseed/linsead oil again recommended in the Marilyn Glenville book. I also started taking 60mg of Q10 (Recommended by Zita west 50-90mg a day) but only took that from downregging as its bloody expensive and I feel is most important after ET until PG test as helps with blood flow !
> 
> No reason why you couldn't mix your own vits or use the Zita West ones, my DH did exactly the same as me above, Q10 is meant to be great for sperm count to.
> 
> 2. Get into the habit of drinking a minimum of 2litres of bottled/filtered water.
> 
> 3. Start to eat healthily, I ate more brown things like brow rice and pasta and lots of chicken, fruit and veg and ate less red meat, had yogurt drinks with live bio and took no ibuprofen.
> 
> 4. Cut out caffeine and chocolate (Not totally on the chocolate front, but made an effort)
> 
> 5. :earn to relax and believe it can happen - I listened to a hypno CD to try and relax me and make me believe I could be a mum, Angus recommends one on the IUI thread, I used http://www.nourish-fertility.com/ I can't say I really got into this, but I did do it and who knows it might have helped, I also did it during downregging, but was bored of it by stims (Purely because I never switch off, many people fall asleep which is a great sign)
> 
> *During Down regging*
> 
> 1. I stuck to all of above all through treatment, tried to relax as much as possible, early nights and did little or no exercise (Zita West says avoid all aerobic exercise while the reproductive system is shutting down)
> 
> 2. Increase protein, I Tried to have 60g a day although I didn't stick to this ridgidly, I just made an effort, protein helps the eggs grow, carried this through stimming and 2ww
> 
> *Stimmimg*
> 
> 1. Avoid exercise as this redirects the blood away from the follies. Lie down with feet up when ever you can.
> 
> 2. Keep the abdomen warm, personally after work, I would lie in bed watching tv, with a water bottle (not too hot) on my tummy (moving it round the sides or using two) its important to keep the lower abdomen warm to improve the blood flow.
> 
> 3. Positive thinking, I tried but was crap at this, but to use positive visualisation, telling myself that my folies were maturing nicely and were of good quality , that my lining was getting thick and strong, 10mins of deep breathing, while doing the above, really helps the blood flow.
> 
> 4. Kept at the Protein as above.
> 
> 5.Avoided any ibuprofen etc
> 
> 6. Continued drinking water but at room temperature
> 
> *EC*
> 
> 1. Take arnica - Zita west recommends 4 x 6c of arnica (homeopathic remendy boots sell it) a day from day before EC to ET day, may help prevent damage to internal tissues and brusing
> 
> *After ET/2ww*
> 
> 1. Most importantly, minimum of 3 Days complete bed rest - Lying down allows blood to flow to your endometrium, cannot guarantee a PG, but gives best chance of implanting according to MG
> 
> 2. Carry embryos with pride, visualise them growing dividing and embedding (5 days after fertilisiation they start to break out of there shell and hopefully should imbed over the next 2 days, so first week is most important)
> 
> 3. No excercise, not even housework for the first 7 days
> 
> 4. Take a Q10 supplement, helps with blood flow
> 
> 5. Keep the abdomen warm (But stop using a hot water bottle) stay warm tucked up in bed and eat warming nourishing foods, such as red cabbage, red tomatoe/pepper soups If you have something cold like a salad warm it up with a jacket potatoe.(Molly W previously posted info on this)
> 
> 6. Keep drinking water at room temperature
> 
> The 2nd week, you can do light things, like a leisurely walk, but only do very light tasks, you can't have baths, go swimming, do the dead etc, carry on avoiding caffeine
> 
> I really hope that each and everyone of you gets there well deserved positive soon, all my love and best wishes Candy xxx
> 
> /links


----------



## fergie

Hi there

This is my 1st ever post.... 
Here's my history- I'm 37, 38 in January, been TTC for 2 years.  DH is 34. We got pregnant last year but MC'd at 10.5 weeks in Jan 04. Nothing since- I have now been tested (I hate needles.. ) and I have an elevated FSH level (highest 11), and my ovaries seem to be beginning to pack up earlier than expected. DH is fine. I'm currently taking clomid as part of an IUI cycle. I must say that's not been the nightmare I expected it to be - but then maybe I haven't responded all that well- I have a day 9 scan on Friday. Keep your fingers crossed for us. 
Aussie Meg, tx for the guide- very funny. And no I won't be having the brazilian wax. Ouch. 
fergie


----------



## SarahBear

Hi Aussie Meg

Thank you so much....completely new to this game.  It has helped us both so much to get our heads around this.  Thanks a million.

Sarah x


----------



## alext

Hi Aussie Meg
Thankyou , you have answered a whole load of my questions here!!
(Am new to all this and looking into IUI after my Gyno recommended it as a next step for us... and I just stumbled on this site whilst searching the net for info...)
Anyway, I was wondering where we can get CoenzymeQ10 that you mention, 
Thanks again for your help,
Alex


----------



## pink stripey cat

Hi everyone!  

I've often read posts here but never replied to any.  This little run down on IUI is great so I felt I really should say thank you.  It's certainly cleared up and confirmed a few things for me.  DH and I had our 3rd go at IUI yesterday (25 hours ago) so I am now in the 2ww and have spent the whole of today going on to baby websites, IUI websites and any other website related to the treatment I'm having and the drugs I'm taking!!! I do it everytime I am pg (had 7 miscarriages, 2 through IUI and the others falling pg natually) I guess it's the excitement.  Although I also feel that I'm tempting fate.  Anyway I am on the pessaries and I am "posting" them up my rear (sorry!) - apparently inserted up there gets into your system quicker and also I thought it would be less mess (which you have confirmed is the case). I thought the pessaries were for the reason you say but I just wanted confirmation and you've done that for me -thank you.  My miscarriages are due to APS (Antiphospholipid or Hughes Syndrome - where the blood clots when the embroyo implants) so I am also injecting Clexane (Heparin based - blood thining drug) and hopefully this will ensure I stay pg. I'm very blaze about the whole thing though coz (like many people on this site) I've had lots of disappointments and I think I've become hardened to it. I am pinning all my hopes on this one I'm afraid coz it's the first time we've had the IUI AND the Heparin so I'm hoping it will all work.  Good luck to you all and can you all cross your fingers and toes for me.  I'll send you lots of golden babydust for luck.


----------



## glisten

Thanks.  This explains everything in plain language... Im on my 2nd IUI and currently on my 2ww... XX


----------



## Piedad

Hi there great article.  Anyway I am new to this I don't know if I am in the right place.  I read your article and I got a little confused.  I had two IUI's done with no succuss  .  But when we did them they were different.  The doctor had me take clomid on my 5th day of my cycle, then I had to use a ovulation kit to check when I ovulate, then I had to call the clinic when I was ovulating and go in the next day.  Then DH goes and does his thing.  After a few minutes of waiting for the nurses to do a wash, they then call me into a room where they inject me with the little guys and then I am done.  Then I have wait the 2ww.  I am supposed to go in, in Jan for another IUI.


----------



## lulabell

hi fab article really helped me today. currently awaiting iui have been on waiting list for 18months after being told 6months   DH and i have been trying for 6 years with no success
i am quite excited about starting this process although very nervous about the possible disappointments .


----------



## Grace712

Thanks for this. About to embark on cycle number 3. Feeling a bit unsure if this is going to work, but this board is great to see we are all not alone!!

Having fun during the holidays trying naturally though until the hospital opens again!!
 

Grace x


----------



## notcie

that sounds scary, exciting, and painful


----------



## afh

Can anyone help me? I had IUI on 24/01. I usually spot a few days before my period and have very sore boobs. So far I've had none of this, just a little cramping, similar to period pain. My question is about the pessaries I've been using.....do they prevent you coming on? I was due on today but my 2ww is on Monday? Should I wait til Monday to do a pregnancy test? Appreciate any advice.


----------



## Sara13

Thanks Meg. Very useful info. I am planning to have my 1st IUI this month and  I have chosen to go for a natural cycle first (No injections !). I know that the chances are reduced without injections but still want to try it this way...
Would take on your recommendations.

Sara


----------



## petal b

hi afh, i am also on pess at the moment and was on them before from my experience when i had ivf the pess made me come on late and the time before i also came on early, it is up to you if you want to do a test but i would phone your hospital and ask them,sorry i am not much help but i think it is different everytime


----------



## trixie

Wow what an amazing article,

That you so much for doing that it answered a lot of questions I had for the nurses at Shirley Oaks in Croydon, we are undergoing treatment and it has at times been very overwhelming, we have had one BFN from DIUI in Jan now awaiting second DIUI hopefully all going well will happen this weekend, keep fingers and toes crossed for us...


----------



## kate29thompson

AussieMeg said:


> On the first day of your af  (period/menstrual flow) you call the clinic to get a baseline scan.


Don't do this at our clinic, the ISIS in Colchester. Actually, I think they have omitted a lot of the "extras", and it sounds overpriced! I have been given clomid, no scan, no other drugs, one IUi and no HPT or blood test, no trigger inj..... for £500! Am I being overcharged and are they too minimalistic do you think?
Thanks, Kate x


----------



## jess p

Can you not get iui on NHS in Essex? I am in Ipswich & we get 3 free iuis - I'm off to ISIS in april for ivf as iui has such a small success rate & can't waste time having my 3rd!  Ruth, FF nurse, told me she knows the boss at ISIS & they are excellent!

Good luck,
Jess x


----------



## nismat

kate29thompson said:


> Don't do this at our clinic, the ISIS in Colchester. Actually, I think they have omitted a lot of the "extras", and it sounds overpriced! I have been given clomid, no scan, no other drugs, one IUi and no HPT or blood test, no trigger inj..... for £500! Am I being overcharged and are they too minimalistic do you think?
> Thanks, Kate x


I will also be paying £500 at the London Women's Clinic for a single insemination natural IUI cycle i.e. getting just the same as you except that I'm not even getting Clomid for the price! They have recommended the base line scan at the start of the cycle, but this will cost an extra £100 for each scan.


----------



## bagpuss1

My entire tratment costs £566, this does not include any drugs but does include as many scans as you need (Midland Fertility)

Kerry


----------



## Kristin M

Our first cycle is costing £700 - that includes £200 towards the cost of the drugs (which is subsidised by the health authority at the moment, although unfortunately this may soon be changing, apparently).

Cost includes all scans, blood tests, HPT etc.

I'm also quite impressed that you can phone them any time, even in the evening (there is an on-call nurse), which I actually did the other night when I was panicking about having taken a wrong dose!  I don't plan on making a habit of this, though - either phoning them in the evening or overdosing on FSH!


----------



## Ipswichbabe

Oh wow, that was totally fantastic. Wish I had read that earlier!

I started my 1st IUID this month, with insemination yesterday! 

I am fine, I did it natural but will move to drugs later......(hoepfully I wont have too!!)

About the bit on wetness!! I didnt have any leakages, nothing and still nothing!! I am taking that as a good sign!


----------



## [Katie]

Hi All,

I am currently on day 7 of my 2ww following IUI-D without drugs costing £521.00. We were given a current price list as there has been an increase in costs from 1st April. IUI without donor is £450. This includes scans. I have had between 2 and 3 each cycle and been given enough ovulation tests for each cycle.

Ipswichbabe - nice to meet you. Come and join us on the donor sperm thread. 

Katie xx


----------



## calwalsh

Thank you so much for your very informative account of IUI.  My husband and I have just this week been accepted on a course of IUI treatments.  I must admit I did come away from the clinic a little confused (ie when I needed to go in for further blood tests, scans etc) but you have made it all a little bit easier to understand!  I'm feeling quite nervous (but also excited) about the whole process but am glad we are finally taking a step in the right direction!  I've got everything crossed for a positive result! Thanks!


----------



## Magpie

Thank you for the IUI info. We are due to start our 1st treatment July/Aug once my blood tests and scans are done. Its good to hear from someone that has been through it!


----------



## tomsmummy

have just joined ff and no idea what to do but found this article really helpful. Have just started IUI using Clomid and the drug has not worked with me so very dissapointed.  Already have one gorgeous little boy but desperately want another. have been trying for two years now and would love to chat with anyone going through similar. Where can we buy COQ10?


----------



## Candy

Welcome to Fertility Friends, you must join the girls on the "IUI Girls Part 85 thread"

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,31545.new.html#new

They are all lovely and full of useful advise as well as many laughs along the way. I brought my Q10 from Boots, but I think most health food shops like Holland & Barratt sell it, sorry to hear that clomid didn't work, hoping your dreams come true soon C x


----------



## enfys gwyntog

Hi Tomsmummy 

I also have a little girl conceived naturally and have been trying for baby number two for nearly 2 years 
sorry 2 hear that clomid did not work for you but try not to worry there are plenty of other options that are available to you. Look at these pages to see how many people have been successful - it is hard when you want another so much -  thinking of you  

Sian x


----------



## cara jerams

Hi all, l'm on the waiting list for iui, have requested a price list to see if we can afford to go private for aleast 1 go. The consultant at st marys Portsmouth didnt explain the process so it has been great to read the first article and found it usefull, Good luck to all your lady's on 2ww keeping everything crossed for you. Been on waiting list for 4 months only another 14 to go!

good luck 
cara


----------



## moomin05

Hi Cara

I too am hoping to start IUI/OI treatment at St Mary's Portsmouth.  We are in the lucky position to be able to see the consultant privately and have the treatment done privately.  (Thanks to help from family). I am going in for my Hycosy scan tomorrow and then depending the results of this, if nothing is found we will then hopefully start IUI soon.   Who are you under at St Mary's?

Moomin05


----------



## cara jerams

Hi we are under Mr Golland, l have recieved a price list from him and for iui we are looking at around £1.000 give or take. Gill another lady on here has told me that the waiting list for nhs has gone down to 14months so only another 10 to go unless we can come up with the money. Since we have been under Mr G we havnt had any scans just was given clomid and metforim l suffer from pcos finished clomid this month and now started metforim, hope all goes well and keep posting,
Cara

Ps Gill hope all is going ok  xx


----------



## fiona36

hello there,
                my name is Fiona and I'm scared!!!!!
This morning my DH and I went to our local fertility centre (Belfast) to be shown all about the IUI injections - the needles look so big - I hate needles and I'm really squeamish.  I'm a real coward when it comes to pain.  Please reassure me!!


----------



## minnie-me

hello to you all.

can i just ask can IUI be done if you have a blocked tube or do you think i will have to go a different route?
i'm waiting for my appt in november but since having the HSG and finding out i have a blocked tube, i'm getting worried they wont do the IUI. 

i'm hoping someone can give me a few hints and tips.

thank you 
minnie


----------



## keemjay

hi minnie me- not sure about that....if one side is open, then i guess they could try, but you never know which side will produce follies, tho if using the drugs you often get them on both sides, but it could be a bit hit and miss.
sorry i cant be more helpful

kj x


----------



## jess p

Good luck Minnie - CK6 (Caroline) has just had a natural BFP with both tubes blocked!! & she's 42! (Hope you don't mind me adding that Caroline!!).

She was a regular on the iui girls so I guess she must have had IUI treatment at some stage.

Goodluck!

Jess  xxx


----------



## Candy

*HFEA Guide*

Although IUI is not currently regulated by the HFEA, like IVF they do have a great free publication with lots of information on clinics, so if you haven't already requested your copy, follow this link;

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/cps/rde/xchg/SID-3F57D79B-5BBC5892/hfea/hs.xsl/1131.html

"Quote" from the HFEA about the guide;

The HFEA Guide to Infertility is written for people who are having, or considering, fertility treatment. We are committed to providing patients with the treatment and support that they deserve, free of charge. In compiling the Guide, we have talked to hundreds of patients about what they wish they had known when they started treatment.

----

*Am I entitled to free NHS IUI treatment ?*

You would need to speak with your local PCT (primary care trust) to see what their criteria and procedures are;

http://www.nhs.uk/England/AuthoritiesTrusts/Pct/Default.aspx

Each area has very differing requirements and protocol so what may be in effect in your area may be completely different to a different postcode down the road !

The same goes for waiting list times, how paying privately effects your nhs treatment, how many nhs cycles are available, age restrictions, bmi and fsh restrictions, having a child already etc etc.

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Candy

Guide to where to place your first post on the IUI board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84753.0


----------



## Candy

*Some threads have a * or a ~ in the title, what does this mean ?

This is what the current moderators are using to let the other know, they have checked a thread and who has ownership of it, it means that any new replies will be notified to that moderator allowing us to easily look after and share the moderating duties, thanks Candy *


----------



## Sexysar34

I've just started my first round of iui with an amh of 1.7, im feeling so scared of it not working  and not knowing what route to go down if it doesn't work, i just wondered if any1 else has had sucess with their first round of treatment? I had 5 folicals on my right ovarie and 3 on my left on monday and i have a scan fri, feeling so scared


----------

